
Pogue: Serious Potential in Google’s Browser - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/03/technology/personaltech/03pogue.html?ref=technology
======
bigbang
Well written article. With too many blogs/news on chrome, this one provides a
decent summary. Not too much technical though.

------
maxklein
These guys are right - chrome is an applications platform. You know what's
missing though? The start button with all your applications.

~~~
misterbwong
Couple ways this could go:

1\. Ability to easily add the application shortcut to the start menu. Almost
like a pseudo installation.

2\. Use the bookmarks (or some special form of the bookmarks menu)

